# Grand River with Canoe



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I am thinking about taking my canoe to the grand river for steelhead in the fall. I am curious how far up the Grand steelhead make it. I watched Outdoors Ohio the other day and saw them putting in boat somewhere in Ashtabula county. I am looking to get away from crowds and this seems like a way to do that. Any recommendations on where to put in?


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

They make all the way to Harpersfield. As for putting in there are several places. You should go to the Div. of Wildlife website and print out the free maps they have.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Centerpin, I have the list of where you can put in, but more interested in where would be best for steelhead.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

That is a very loaded question and one you will probably have to figure out on your own. Lets assume you did not have a canoe and you were just going to wade. Would you fish low, middle, or high on the river? I personally cannot make this decision without knowing the time of year, the flow, the weather, other reports, how much recent rainfall, the flow on the decrease, etc., etc., etc. The fish are usually anywhere from the mouth to Harpersfield on any given day.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Davidson
I just bought a kayak for the same reasons. I will be floating the Cleveland rivers soon to try to learn the holes and underwater obstuctions that would hold fish this fall. If you can get your canoe and mount a fishfinder to do the same.

Good luck


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Upper Grand from Harpersfield down to Hidden valley park is one of the prettiest rivers around,but you need to check the river gauge before you go out.Tom from Raccon run canoe livery will return you and your canoe to point of entery for a reasonable fee,( he's on the web) alot of good info on his site!
ironfish


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Davidson
> I just bought a kayak for the same reasons. I will be floating the Cleveland rivers soon to try to learn the holes and underwater obstuctions that would hold fish this fall. If you can get your canoe and mount a fishfinder to do the same.
> 
> Good luck


Only prob on the grand with having a transducer on the back or bottom of it is in the grand the rocks come up so high they will rip it right off or even just destroy it.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I mounted my transducer inside the yak. I have made several runs down the Mad river and never had a problem yet. I agree thou I wouldnt mount one outside the hull.


----------

